
Redesigning a model of Tyrannosaurus Rex - Turukawa
http://saurian.maxmediacorp.com/?p=553
======
caio1982
What a beautiful gigantic chicken!

These guys seem to be doing a lot of work to get their models right, nice
project. The post about Torosaurus and Triceratops is pretty neat too:
[http://saurian.maxmediacorp.com/?p=551](http://saurian.maxmediacorp.com/?p=551)

------
wodenokoto
I really hate redesign articles that don't show comparisons to the old model.
Is it really that hard to get a picture of the old T-Rex?

------
dzdt
Wait, so T-Rex had feathers? Anyone got a better science link on that?

~~~
mhurron
That is the current prevailing theory.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrannosaurus#Skin_and_feather...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrannosaurus#Skin_and_feathers)

"While there is no direct evidence for Tyrannosaurus rex having had feathers,
many scientists now consider it likely that T. rex had feathers on at least
parts of its body, due to their presence in related species of similar size."

It makes my wife sad when I remind her of it. You start imagining Dinosaurs
acting like the birds you see outside and they kind of loose all their
awesomeness.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> You start imagining Dinosaurs acting like the birds you see outside and they
> kind of loose all their awesomeness.

You need to pay more attention to birds.

~~~
mhurron
Watching nature shows, animals in the yard and pets, all animals are retarded.

I have crows hopping in the front yard waiting for bread. I have hummingbirds
that come to the door and windows demanding more food when the feeders get
empty or a little too old for their liking. You can watch parakeets and
parrots dancing to music

These are not the actions that instill awe like the T-Rex in Jurassic Park
would. All I see is dinosaurs doing the same things I see birds doing and they
are now just as retarded as every other animal on the planet.

~~~
pluma
Now imagine those birds demanding food are carnivorous and large enough to
bite off your head.

------
babygoat
> T. rex now has sexy new feet based on newly discovered fossil trackways of a
> closely related tyrannosaurid from Canada.

Do go on.

> Among the changes from the old model are a revised arrangement for tarsal
> scutes and tapering toes that have significantly more padding to them.

Ooh la la!

